# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Dave Peters Live at Ovations

## luvmymando

I just got done with a first listen to a cd called Live at Ovations from March 1996. #Holy #### I think Dave Peters is the King. #I have listened over and over to Art in America but this is the first time I really have heard him live. #It is just unbelieveable, to me, what this guy had within his grasp. #I can listen to his playing over and over.

The show has Kelly Lancaster playing guitar on it. #Let me just say that I had not heard of him before but he also was in total command of the guitar playing some cool DJango inspired stuff. #

I know there was a recent DAve Peters thread but I just think the guy deserves every bit of praise ever given.

----------


## Mike Black

*Old thread Resurrection! *  

While doing a Google search for the tune titles for this CD, I found this old thread.  

I came across this AMAZING CD again tonight and was again blown away by all the great playing.   There is something special about just a mandolin & guitar. 

So, anyway... I didn't find the tune titles....Does anyone know the titles to the tunes from this CD?

----------


## capokid

> *Old thread Resurrection! *  
> 
> While doing a Google search for the tune titles for this CD, I found this old thread.  
> 
> I came across this AMAZING CD again tonight and was again blown away by all the great playing.   There is something special about just a mandolin & guitar. 
> 
> So, anyway... I didn't find the tune titles....Does anyone know the titles to the tunes from this CD?


I've looked all over for this CD..is there a chance you can direct to where one can get a copy of this? Thanks. NFI.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Maybe Jordan Ramsey will see this and chime in. He has a bunch of youtube videos of him playing tunes off that CD and he probably would know.....he has studied his style quite a bit I believe.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Titles on the CD:

1. Nano's Back
2. Blue Six
3. Ivanhoe
4. Body and Soul
5. Dark Eyes
6. I've Found a New Baby
7. Frevo Resgado
8. Over the Rainbow
9. Out of Nowhere
10. We Three
11. Scrapple from the Apple
12. Fast Floyd

At least that's what I've got written down.....

----------


## Mike Black

Thanks Dale!

----------


## John Soper

Mike/Dale:

That's the tune order I have also.  That is a great collection of tunes- performed well- and worth getting back into my current listening rotation.  Thanks for reminding me to pull it up to my play list.

----------


## Rick Albertson

I'd also be very interested in learning where I can get ahold of the CD.

----------


## greg_tsam

There are a few of us on here that either knew Dave personally or members of the band that played on that CD.  I don't know who has the rights to that CD but it's a shame it's not in print.  I have Art in America and it's a great listen.  I have the book Masters of the Mandolin and that's a good un too.  I called Elderly and asked if any more Dave Peter's CD's were going to be released and was told only if the production company felt there was enough interest.  I put in my two cents about the crowd at the Cafe and the lady noted it in here computer.  Maybe we should start a petition requesting a reprint.  I know Miss Sunnie has the rights to his books but not sure about his CD's.  She's a member here so maybe we can ask her about Live at Ovations.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...41-Dave-peters
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ers-foundation

----------


## mandobassman

I have a copy of "Dave Peters Trio - Live at Ovations".  It is as good as described.  To listen to Dave play on a recording is a treat.  To listen to him play live was just Heaven.  He was an incredible master of the fingerboard with near flawless technique and played with such energy.  He raised the level of everyone on stage.  I was fortunate enough to play on stage with him a few times.  Those were definitely highlights for me.  

If I'm not mistaken. the live recording was never distributed nationally.  It was just sold at Dave's performances.  The same with "Art In America".  Dave was never totally satisfied with the recording and only produced it on cassette.  It was Sunnie who made the push to have it re-mastered and distributed on CD.  It would be interesting to see who even has the original tapes from the live recording.

I made a CD from the original live cassette I owned.  Now I'm going to have to get my "Live" copy out and listen to it.  It's been a while.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

I don't have this recording, but have heard great things and look forward to tracking down a copy (especially after seeing the set list!).  All of the Dave videos that I've done are from transcriptions of AiA, except for his published arrangement of Dark Eyes (I bet he used a lot of those licks in the live version).  As far as I know, Sunnie does not own the rights to the Ovations recording, so not sure that it will ever be released through the MwtM foundation, but I look forward to more of his recorded work becoming available.  Glad there is a small group of folks here that are interested in keeping his name alive and supporting the efforts.

----------


## AlanN

The Legend of Dave lives on! He continues to influence pickers all over, and likely will continue to do so. I have hunted down, and have, most all of the things he played on. Great to see here that some board members actually knew him and picked with him on stage, a very select few.

----------


## greg_tsam

I know for a fact that Dave was recording a CD with a local band when he passed and that CD was never released.  I'll see the band leader this week and ask about it's future.

----------


## greg_tsam

These may be the recordings I was talking about.  http://www.lonestarbluegrassband.com/recordings.htm  I'm not sure.  Maybe some basement tapes exist.  I'll ask.

----------


## AlanN

What I'm aware of:

Art In America
Live at Ovations
Dawgfinger (Blasgrass)
Texas Rangers
Randy Powell
Bart Trotter
Houston-based string swing jazz band
the above link (nice link!)

any others?

----------


## miss sunnie

Hi Guys,

At the moment The Live at Ovations recording can't be produced.  It's a long story, and I'm not sure how to explain it diplomatically.  Not sure who to call about this and formulate the best response.  Perhaps I'll give Tichenor a try.  We may be able to sort something out.

sunnie

----------


## miss sunnie

Clarification-----"sort something out" in terms of how to explain why I can't produce that CD as I was ready to do that one as it would be easy, 6 months after Art in America....

----------


## miss sunnie

Tabled for now,and for awhile, other things taking precedence, at some point in the future, look for this in some form.

----------


## mandobassman

> These may be the recordings I was talking about.  http://www.lonestarbluegrassband.com/recordings.htm  I'm not sure.  Maybe some basement tapes exist.  I'll ask.


"The Best of Times" is the recording Dave was working on with the Lonestar Bluegrass Band when he passed away.  I have a copy of that CD and it is some great work by Dave.  He had also been working on a album by Randy Powell called "Fiddler's Fancy".  I have a pre-mixed copy of 4 of the tunes.  It is fantastic, and would someday love to have a final copy of that CD.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Peters played in a group called the Gypsies.
I don't think their recording is available but
its included on the CD of a Mel Bay book on 
Gypsy Violin by Mary Anne Harbar.
There are a few very nice mandolin solos.

----------


## greg_tsam

http://www.myspace.com/gregharbar

----------


## Tbone

I have about 4-5 VHS videos of Dave and several bands. Anybody want to convert them to DVD?

----------


## RogerC

I can copy VHS to DVD and would be I would be happy to do so.  You may be able to find The Gypsies CD if you search GEMM or Addall.  Randy Powell's CD was released a few years ago and it is completely amazing.  Dave's playing is fantastic and the other museums are also great.  Randy had a web site at one time and you could order the disk from him, but the last time I searched I could not find the site.  If anyone knows how to contact him, please post the info.

----------


## Mandomax

I got a copy of this CD about 8 years ago from a generous anonymous cafe member.  I have a 5 disc changer- that CD has occupied one of the slots for the last 8 years.  I love after Dave takes a break, Kelly is so awestruck he just yells, "Yeah, Dave!!!"  Might be on the "Frevo" song.  Such a good show- Dave had the three T's down pat.

----------


## greg_tsam

I'd love to have some DVD's of Dave P.  When you guys get this done please contact me.  I know Randy Powell personally and have his number.  Maybe I can call and ask him what's up with his website or direct him here.

----------


## AlanN

Somebody (Jordan?) discovered a grainy youtube of Dave jamming somewhere, very cool to see the man in action.

----------


## RogerC

Oops, I meant to say that the other _musicians_ are great on Fiddler's Fancy... 
Roger

----------


## greg_tsam

I just got off the phone with Randy and he said he took down his website but folks are welcome to contact him on facebook.   I'll give him the link to this page so he can make an appearance if he wants.

https://www.facebook.com/randy.powell.560




> I can copy VHS to DVD and would be I would be happy to do so.  You may be able to find The Gypsies CD if you search GEMM or Addall.  Randy Powell's CD was released a few years ago and it is completely amazing.  Dave's playing is fantastic and the other museums are also great.  Randy had a web site at one time and you could order the disk from him, but the last time I searched I could not find the site.  If anyone knows how to contact him, please post the info.

----------


## coletrickle

Man I have to find a way to get one of Peter's recordings. I have been listening to the cut on the Cafe MP3 page over and over, looking and working on his transcriptions from "Masters of the Mandolin", listening to Jordan's great playing and today enjoying the video of Dave at a jam...and now I want more! I would love to hear any of his recordings, and the live recording referenced in this thread would be top of my list. I sure hope there is a way for Dave's work to be back out there for us younger/newer players to listen to!

----------


## RogerC

You should try to contact Randy Powell or the Lonestar Bluegrass Band.  They are likely to have some of the last things that Dave recorded.  It is possible to find some of his other recordings but they are pretty rare.  You can find copies of the original Dixie Chicks album "Thank Heavens for Dale Evans" on eBay and Dave played on that recording.  I will paste a list of recordings that I know of by Dave below, but if anyone knows of anything I missed, please post it here.

Thanks.

Roger

2006	Randy Powell - Fiddler's Fancy (recorded in 1999)
2002	The Lonestar Bluegrass Band — 20 Year Scrapbook; includes tunes not on The Best of Times
2002	Mary Ann Harbar —  Fiddling Around the World
2001	Kimberly M'Carver – Cross the Danger Line; one tune: Niles River Blues
2001	Susan MacDonald - Autumn Dances; one tune, possibly the same version of Dark Eyes which appears on Art in America
2001	Dave Peters - Art in America (1992-93 tape; re-released on CD 2001)
1999	Winfield Winners; one tune: Dark Eyes
1999	Todd Hallawell – Before My Time; one tune: Music for a Found Harmonium
1999	Modern Mandolin Quartet - Inter Play
1999	Bart Trotter - Its About Time
1999	The Lonestar Bluegrass Band — The Best of Times (Dave also appears on several other recordings by Chris Hirsch and and Lonestar Bluegrass Band)
1997	David Peters Quartet – LIVE AT HOUSTON, TX, (VHS & CAS Aug 13, 1997 -- listed on a Japanese web site)
1997	Turlach Boylan – The Tidy Cottage (Heights Sound Studio, Houston, Texas); one tune: Catharsis/Reel a Louis Beaulieu
1997	Mary Ann Harbar — Gypsy Violin
1996	David Peters and Kelly Lancaster – DAVE & KELLY LIVE AT OVATIONS CAS March 27, 1996 
1996	Domestic Science Club — Three Women (one song: "Blue Diamond Mines")
1994	Darwin's Law (1994)
1994	David Peters – DAWGFINGER CD OMD1/94 (listed on a Japanese web site)
1993	The Dixie Chicks — Shouldn't of Told You That (1993); Dave does not play on this recording, but is credited with co-authoring one song.
1992	The Dixie Chicks — Little Ol' Cowgirl
1992	Dave Peters - Art in America (1992-93 tape; re-released on CD 2001)
1991	The Texas Rangers — Play the Hits (date?)
1991	The Dixie Chicks — Thank Heavens for Dale Evans
1990	The Texas Rangers — Nowhere to Hide (Recorded November 25-27, 1990)
1990	The Gypsies — Gypsy Swing
1990	James McKinney - Mind Over Banjo (1990; re-released on CD 2004); Dave played on three songs on this recording.
1989	The Texas Rangers — (Recorded November 1989, Heights Sound Studio, Houston, Texas)
1985	The Third Coast - Call It What You Want (recorded 1985; re-released on CD by Bob Westfall?)

----------


## greg_tsam

1999	Todd Hallawell  Before My Time; one tune: Music for a Found Harmonium

I'd love to hear this one.  BTW, Kelly Lancaster has been battling pancreatic cancer for a little while now and doing well. and dealing with the ups and downs.  He unfortunately doesn't get out much anymore and instead is reserving his strength for this fight.  

I talked to him yesterday for about 1.5 hours about anything and everything after going 3 months with no word.  We touched on the subject of Live @ Ovations and e really wants to get this published and out there but it didn't go much further than that.  Kelly loved Dave and his playing.

----------


## Mike Black

> 1999	Todd Hallawell – Before My Time; one tune: Music for a Found Harmonium
> 
> I'd love to hear this one.  .


The solo that Dave plays on this tune gets me every time!  It's a beautifully crafted solo that gives me the goosebumps.

----------


## Mike Black

In observance of Dave Peters' birthday today…I’ll send a free copy of the Live at Ovations disc to the first 5 people to send me there address via Private Message.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Hal Jeanes, 

Rob Fowler

----------


## Mike Black

I've been meaning to do this as well...   Here is Todd Hallawell's CD on iTunes with Dave Peters playing that incredible solo on Music for a Found Harmonium.  

http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/to...ell/id67998848

----------


## Mike Black

> In observance of Dave Peters' birthday today…I’ll send a free copy of the Live at Ovations disc to the first 5 people to send me there address via Private Message.


Thanks everyone! 

Happy Birthday Dave!

----------

Bill Findley, 

John Soper

----------


## loess

Mike, thanks so much for kindly including me in your giveaway. I've listened to Live At Ovations about a thousand times since it showed up in the mailbox!

For anyone out there who hasn't heard this recording, I'd be glad to pay it forward by offering up the same deal: free copy to the first 5 folks to PM me their address.

----------

Marty Henrickson, 

Mike Black

----------


## danbui

Anyway I can somehow get a copy of this show from anyone on the Cafe?  Doesn't seem to be any other possible way to obtain it!

----------


## RogerC

Anyway I can somehow get a copy of this show from anyone on the Cafe?  Doesn't seem to be any other possible way to obtain it!

If you send me your address, etc. I can make a copy for you.  If anyone has "Plays the Hits" by Dave Peter's band "The Texas Rangers" I would like to get a copy.  It was originally a cassette tape.  If I could borrow a tape I can transfer it to digital and return the tape and a disk.  I am not sure if Kelly played on that tape.  He and Dave might not have met at that time -- probably 1991.

----------


## greg_tsam

I'm polishing up the triplets on Maydelle's Reel as we speak.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## AlanN

RogerC

How many Texas Rangers recordings was Dave on? I have 2. If one of those is Plays The Hits, I'll let you know.

----------


## AlanN

In thinking some more about DP, he really was right at the point where he was hitting his prime. The Dawgfinger release was state-of-the-art, top-shelf playing and arranging, head and shoulders above what he had already done (which itself was great). The vibe on that release was so excellent. No telling what he would have done had he lived.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## RogerC

There were three Texas Rangers tapes.  One is just called "Texas Rangers."  Another one is called "Nowhere to Hide."  My understanding is that there is a third tape called "Plays the Hits" but I have not heard it.  If you have it, let me know and we can work out some sort of swap.




> RogerC
> 
> How many Texas Rangers recordings was Dave on? I have 2. If one of those is Plays The Hits, I'll let you know.

----------


## RogerC

> In thinking some more about DP, he really was right at the point where he was hitting his prime. The Dawgfinger release was state-of-the-art, top-shelf playing and arranging, head and shoulders above what he had already done (which itself was great). The vibe on that release was so excellent. No telling what he would have done had he lived.


I agreed -- Dave was sounding great on those last recordings.  He could play hot fiddle tunes but part of what made his sound so interesting was that he knew jazz and classical music as well.  I also think he had a nice, fluid sounding technique.  Listen to "Jerusalem Ridge" on the Lonestar Bluegrass Band's album "Best of Times."  All the musicians play great on that tune and it has a nice, smooth sound.

----------


## AlanN

Not sure I have this

Lonestar Bluegrass Band's album "Best of Times." Looks like I need to get it.

I have something Dave is on called Bart Trotter, maybe someone is interested in that?

----------


## RogerC

Dave played on Bart Trotter's "It's About Time" disk.  There is some great music on that recording.  I has a 1999 date.  Bart had the disks for sale on his web site at one time, but that was a few years ago.




> Not sure I have this
> 
> Lonestar Bluegrass Band's album "Best of Times." Looks like I need to get it.
> 
> I have something Dave is on called Bart Trotter, maybe someone is interested in that?

----------


## RogerC

Today is Dave Peter's birthday.  Play a tune in his memory.

Roger

----------

AlanN, 

doc holiday, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Michael Weaver, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## doc holiday

.... Cottonpatch Rag.....one of just many tunes David made sing.

----------


## mcgroup53

I had the great privilege of playing many hours with Dave at Winfield. Other than Mike Marshall, I would say he's the most accomplished and well-rounded mandolinist I've ever heard. Miss you every day, Dave!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Tom C

Old thread Resurrection! 
Came across this recently. Who are the other musicians?

----------


## Phil Goodson

I have recently requested from someone here any update on release of any DP music since it's been several years since anything has been heard about it.
No response to my message so far.

----------


## RogerC

> Old thread Resurrection! 
> Came across this recently. Who are the other musicians?


Kelly Lancaster played guitar. I think that the bass player is announced somewhere on the recording.

----------


## RogerC

> I have recently requested from someone here any update on release of any DP music since it's been several years since anything has been heard about it.
> No response to my message so far.


I recently discovered a recording from 1995 with Dave on mandolin.  It is "Feels Like Family" by Janice Rubin.  It is all Yiddish folk songs.  The music is great, but I cannot understand the words.  It would be great if the old Texas Rangers tapes were released in digital format.

----------

doc holiday, 

Phil Goodson

----------

